# Cruze lugNut Size and Seat style



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone know the lugnut size and seat style? When im talking about the seat style, I mean the bottom of the nut that kisses the wheel to hold it to the hub =]. Is it an acorn bulge seating or what?? Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

12 x 1.5 Acorn.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

That's what I was thinking for the style because my cavalier had these same type of ones. I had to put in a new set of studs because one snapped off when I went to retorque it and I never put new nuts on when I did and I should of. The front ones go on and come off smooth, but the backs are tight to take off and on right now. According to my dealer when they did my rotate. Could this be because of stretched lugnuts too?


----------

